# التردد بقرار الزواج  ..... أسبابة  !!!!



## n880 (8 أبريل 2007)

اتخاذ قرار الزواج صعب و يتطلب تفكيرا عميقا و طويلا قبل الاقدام عليه فالمسألة تخص مسيرة عمر عائلة بأكملها .. الحب ضروري ولا غنى عنه شرط أن لا يطغى على الناحية العقلية و المنطقية الضرورية لتأسيس أسرة سليمة و مترابطة عمادها الحب المتعقل البعيد عن الرومانسية الخيالية اللا واقعية و التي ستزول بمرور الأيام ..... ولا بد للفتاة و الشاب المقدمين على خطوة الارتباط الجاد أن يكونا شديدي الثقة بقرارهم و أن يطردا التردد الذي سيؤخر زواجهم و لا بد من البحث عن الأسباب الكامنة وراء تردد الكثير من الشبان في الأقدام على مشروع الزواج .. 

التخلص من التردد : 
اجمالا من المفروض أن يسبق الزواج فترة خطوبة , وهذه الفترة هي فترة تجربة قد تنتهي بالفشل أو بالنجاح , أحيانا لا يكون مصدر التردد هو الطرف الآخر . بل تردد داخلي بين الشخص و نفسه. تردد من الفكرة نفسها ولهذا أسباب نفسية عديدة شعورية ولا شعورية . نتخلص من التردد بمعرفة أسبسابه . ومنها الشعوري الذي يستطيع الشخص أن يعرفه . و اللاشعوري الذي لا يستطيع الشخص ادراكه .. 

ومن أهم أسباب التردد :وجود عوامل غير وجيهة للارتباط .. 
- عامل الضغط . الضغط من العائلة .. من الأصدقاء .. الشباب في بيئات اجتماعية معينة حين يصل الى الثلاثين ولم يتزوج فانه يتعرض لضغط كبير .. 
- الوحدة و الملل : مثلا الفتاة حين تكون بلا دراسة أو عمل فيصبح الزواج شيئا تشغل نفسها به . 
- الهروب من واقع معين : فالبعض ينظر الى الزواج كفرصة للتغيير كبحث عن حياة جديدة , تغير روتين حياتهم 
- تفادي التطور و النمو : لأن الراشد نفسيا يتوقع منه أن ينفل عن خيمة الأهل . ليس بالمعنى المكاني بل بالمعنى النفسي . من خلال عمله و تحقيقه لذاته . هنا يكون الزواج نوعا من رغبة لا شعورية لتفادي النمو باستقلالية , يبحث الشخص عن صورة للأب أو الأم و حين لا يجدد هذه الصورة يحدث التردد. 
- ملء فراغ عاطفي وروحي : كثير من الناس ينظرون الى الارتباط كطريقة لملء فراغ روحي . أن تبحث في الطرف الآخر عما يكملك , عما ينقصك .. بينما الأرتباط هو مشاركة بين شخصين مستقلين, أن تسقط رغباتك الشخصية على الطرف الآخر و تعمل على تحقيقها من خلاله , هذا الارتباط يكون لحاجات نفسية معينة و ليس من أجل الزواج ... 

نقص الثقة : 
هذا عامل شديد الأهمية , و نتعامل معه كثيرا على المستوى العيادي , ونقص الثقة بالطرف الآخر يرتبط بنقص الثقة بالنفس , و هذا يعود لطبيعة المنشأ , حيث ينشأ الطفل على أنه طفل غير محبوب , وحين يكبر يجد ثقته بنفسه ضعيفة فيستغرب أنه أصبح محبوبا من قبل شخص معين , انه يبحث عن سر ما فتنشأ لديه شكوك وتنشأ غيرة و حين يتطور الأمر فانه يتحول الى صراع قد ينتهي بفشل العلاقة . 

الخوف من الحميمية : 
هنا لايكون الأمر خوفا من العلاقة بل خوفا من الألفة .. الأقتراب الشديد من شخص آخر يرتبط بالذهن في هذه الحالة بامكانية فقدانه و الآلام التي سيسببها ذلك , و قد يرتبط هذا الأمر بتجارب مبكرة لفقدان شخص عزيز, هنا ينشأ في الذهن ربط بين الحميمية و الأمان و بين الفقدان المفاجىء , ما يترتب على ذلك هو أن يبحث الشخص عن ارتباط مستحيل , لا شعوريا يتم اختيار شريك صعب تحقق الارتباط به ,لحماية الذات من عواقب العلاقة فهنا أيضا يحدث التردد ... 
العامل الجنسي : 
قد يكون هذا العامل هو الهدف من الارتباط و هذا يعتبر من أسباب الارتباط لحاجة و ليس لمشاركة , كذالك يمكن أن يكون العامل الجنسي عاملا منفرا و يرتبط ذلك بنوع التربية التي تلقاها الشخص . .... 
وكل مشكلة من هذه المشاكل تحتاج لعلاج خاص و ان عدم القدرة على اتخاذ القرار يرتبط بالكيفية التي نشأ بها الانسان و يرتبط بفهم الانسان لذاته و لما يريد من أهم الوسائل للتعامل مع التردد أن تعرف ما تريد ... 

من يمكن أن يساعد في اتخاذ القرار : ؟؟؟؟؟ 
قرار الارتباط قرار مصيري لعلاقة لا تخص الا طرفين ,و هو قرار شخصي . ما نستطيع أن نقوم به هو أن نساعد الشخص في أن يعبر عن نفسه, أن يخرج القرار من ذاته و يستطيع الأختصاصي النفسي أن يلعب دورا مساعدا , كذلك يمكن لصديق محايد و موضوعي أن يقوم بدور ايجابي .....!!!


----------



## sparrow (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: التردد بقرار الزواج  ..... أسبابة  !!!!*

فعلا هو موضوع صعب
انا شفت ناس كتير كانت متازمة بالسبب دا
وقرار الزواج فشل بسبب التردد دا


موضوع متميز 
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## n880 (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: التردد بقرار الزواج  ..... أسبابة  !!!!*

أخ sparrow :
بالفعل هذا الموضوع من المواضيع الشائكة و المهمة في حياة جميع البشر لكن ما أحلى أن يكون يسوع ساكن في حياتنا فكل الامور تصبح بسيطة و يصبح هو بشخصة ناظم كل أمور حياتنا لة كل المجد .


----------



## sparrow (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: التردد بقرار الزواج  ..... أسبابة  !!!!*

اولا اختي
تانيا في ناس كتير بتفتكر ربنا لاسف متاخر

ربنا يرحمنا ويقوينا


----------



## christ my lord (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: التردد بقرار الزواج  ..... أسبابة  !!!!*

*موضوع رائع .. احيك علية ..*
*كما اننى احب ان اضيف بان من ضمن اسباب التردد*
*فى الارتباط :-*
* هو عدم وجود حب حقيقى ومتكافىء بين **الطرفين ..*
* كما ان التردد ايضا ياتى نتيجة لخبرات قد رائها*
*احدى الطرفين (نماذج من الاقارب او الاصدقاء قد لم تنجح فى الزواج)*
*مما ينتج معة الخوف والتردد فيما هو مصير ارتباطهم وهل سوف ينجح*
*ام لا كباقى تلك النماذج التى عرفوها ...*

*وشكرا على تعبك .. الرب يباركك*


----------



## جاسى (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: التردد بقرار الزواج  ..... أسبابة  !!!!*

اولا بجد فعلا موضوع رااااااااااااااائع
ثانيا مش شرط يا يوساب انى يكون فى حب جامد قبل الجواز كفايه يكون فى قبول وتكون مش كرهاه او كارها ويكون طبعا فى اعجاب بيت الطرفين
فالسبب ده ميخليش فى تردد
وصدقنى حتى لوكان فى حب جامد برضه بيكون فى تردد ونقاشات لان  فى كل خطوه بيكون فى ضغط​


----------



## candy shop (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: التردد بقرار الزواج  ..... أسبابة  !!!!*

ايه يا n880 النظره التشأؤميه دى لوكل واحد فكر بالطريقه دى هيجيله احباط على فكره انا زوجه يعنى يكلمك عن تجربه اولا خلى المسيح جواك واطلب منه زوجه صالحه ولتكن مشيئته وبعدين اهم شىء الصراحه ثم الصراحه وبعدين التفاهم والحب واهم حاجه متخدش واحده تبعدك عن اهلك ولا واحد يبعد البنت عن اهلها بمعنى يكونوا العائلتين واحد يعنى بلاش  كلمه اهلك    اهلى لا بلاش وبكده بيكون زوراج ناجح وربنا يوفقك ويرزق كل الشباب بزورجات صالحات والبنات بازواج صالحين بقوه يسوع المسيح معلش طولت عليكوا


----------



## ميرنا (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: التردد بقرار الزواج  ..... أسبابة  !!!!*

الله يحبطكم ايه العقد دى هو بصراحه كانت ناقصه العقده دى وخلاص كده كملنا عقد :smil13: ​


----------



## n880 (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: التردد بقرار الزواج  ..... أسبابة  !!!!*

أخت w_candyshop_s الرب يبارك حياتك لكن هناأريد أن أتطرق الى مداخلة بسيطة ألا وهى أن كل شخص يريد أن يرتبط لابد أن يمر بمراحل من التفكير و من ثم يجب علينا أن نخضع هذة الخطوة و نستفتي الرب يسوع بهذة الخطوة المصيرية و ان أعطانا سلامآ في دواخلنا تجاة هذة الخطوة نقدم عليها و بالنسبة لي شخصيآ فأنا شخص متزوج و أشكر الرب يسوع لاجل هذة الزوجة المباركة ..... و أتفق معكي أن أي زواج يجب أن يكون مؤسسآ على أسس صحيحة و من أهمها الصراحة بين الطرفين و المحبة و التعاون المشترك و الاهم هو أن يكون يسوع لة كل المجد عماد البيت المسيحي المنوي تأسيسة .


----------



## أرزنا (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: التردد بقرار الزواج  ..... أسبابة  !!!!*

سلام المسيح 
عرس قانا الجليل 
يسوع المدعو الى العرس ... يكمّل أفراحنا فلندعوه الى حياتنا الزوجيّة ولا نخف


----------

